# Chilblains - any miracle cures ?



## Carefreegirl (19 December 2011)

Feet got wet at work last fri and my poor tootsies are so red, swollen and very painful. What are the best remedies that you know as at the moment I feel like cutting them off ! Thanks.


----------



## hobgoblin (19 December 2011)

Arrgh I feel your pain I really suffer with chilblains on my toes, feet and legs! 
They are fine unless they get warm so generally at home they are fine ( live in a drafty old farmhouse) but at work where it's hot they are horrid!
At work on Saturday could hardly walk or sit ( because of my legs) I have tried alsorts


----------



## hobgoblin (19 December 2011)

White fire, balms, weeing on them even! The best thing I've found is to take some paracetamol if I'm at work ( in a hospital) and they are really bad I sometimes put some local anaesthetic on them 
I think the only real cure is not to get cold in the first place, however once the damage is done they will keep coming back as it's actually the tiny blood vessels that have become damaged


----------



## Carefreegirl (19 December 2011)

I thought toes was bad enough but feet and legs, that must be really painful. Sadly trudging round the streets is my job and the shoes provided aren't all that great so my feet do get wet in the rain / snow. As for weeing on them that'll get the net curtains twitching !!!!


----------



## welsh_monster (19 December 2011)

Warm up gradually to stop them getting worse, don't shove cold feet in front of the fire! Moisturise them, I use anything thing I can find, Nivea, e45, have even used hand cream (I get them on my legs!) try and keep your feet warm, extra socks etc. If shoes provided are rubbish wear plastic bags between sock layers to stop feet getting wet again, but no one should notice them if layered up.


----------



## ClassicG&T (19 December 2011)

I suffer from serious chillblains in my hands and feet, makes winter unbearable! I feel your pain! 
I wear the Just Togs neoprene boots and The north Face down filled feather boots, work okay for me and ive tried every boot going! They tend to work if i have a think pair of socks on with them/
as for my hands, i cannot keep them warm! They are swollen and horrible and ive had to stop wearing rings until they go down.


----------



## tls (19 December 2011)

I feel your pain i used to suffer from terrible chilblains.  I used Eurax cream to help relieve the itching.  Good fitting socks also help.  The main thing that helped me was giving up smoking, since giving up i have hardly had any chilblains at all!!


----------



## fallenangel123 (19 December 2011)

I used to get them really badly on my feet. I was trotting a horse up for the vet who commented on the fact I was lamer than the horse! He said the best thing he had found was to take double the recommended dose of vitamin c for two weeks then normal dose after that.
  I was fairly sceptical but gave it a try anyway. Two weeks later they had gone!!
  I still take vit c at the start of the frosty weather and have never had them back.
  Worth a try!


----------



## Tnavas (19 December 2011)

Wear tights under jodhs and socks - I used to get them on my thighs when I was working in UK - painful and seriously itchy. Go for thin wool socks - several layers better than one thick layer. Avoid over tight gumboots - better to get them a couple of sizes too big.

Try some Micreme H - the hydracortisone helps with the itching and if there is any athletes foot lurking then it will sort that out too - I get terrible athletes foot between my little toes when my feet get cold and wet.


----------



## aimeetb (19 December 2011)

Camphor my Nan used to tell me - Its in Vic Vapour Rub and an old wives tale also says putting this on the soles of your feet cures a cold - I tried it the other night and it was lovely - so try some Vic Vapour Rub slathered on then socks on top and see - feels lovely after about 10 mins!! Then just keep your feet warmer! xxx


----------



## clairew (19 December 2011)

My doctor prescribed me some tablets which kept the blood vessels open, supposed to take them when the cold weather is in as I get really bad chillblains on my knees.  Told me the best thing is to try and maintain an adequate core body temperature - difficult though in temperatures like this!!


----------



## Grumpy Jewel (19 December 2011)

My friend suffered from them horrendously a couple of years ago and tried everything under the sun with no luck. She out of desperation went to the health food shop and they gave her some pilly things which solved all her problems. She now wears even more layers and knows what to use now. Il find out exactly what they were.


----------



## Carefreegirl (19 December 2011)

Great, thanks all. I'm off to Boots now to buy lotions, potions and 'pilly things' - thanks Grumpy jewel (can't do big smilies as on phone)


----------



## StarcatcherWilliam (19 December 2011)

I got a massive one on my heel last winter and it took ages to go (although the lump is still there, one year on!).  I got something called Snow Flake from Boots, which is like a big lipsalve, which you apply to the chilblain.  It does give some relief, but there's nothing you can do to get rid of them.  Best investment I made was a pair of neoprene lined Muck Boots to keep your feet warm.


----------



## Horsehairdresser (19 December 2011)

I know it sound horrid but wee helpped loads!! Dont wee on urself! Pee in a bucket leave over nite then put ur feet in. In tried everything a parmedic told me this and i tried it as a last ditch thing! I havent had them for two years now.
I know its not nice but a least it worth a try? And re heat ur feet/tow slowly no hot bath etc!


----------



## Angua2 (19 December 2011)

Snowfire stick or i found a cream called antipeol was also quite good


----------



## peanut (19 December 2011)

I suffered terribly as a child and we used "grasshopper ointment" which was bright green and brilliant.  Not sure if you can still get it.


----------



## Little Squirrel (19 December 2011)

Ski Socks from TK MAXX!! I had terrible chillblaines the past couple of years but since wearing these socks touch wood they haven't returned. I tried all the lotions and potions and nothing worked, I was climbing the walls some days witht them!.


----------



## Cuffey (19 December 2011)

No miracle cures
Prevention if possible
Good diet and dont smoke!!

Just good thermal underwear and good socks/gloves and warm up slowly afterwards--not a hot shower or sticking hands and feet in hot water.

The cold constricts your blood vessels--if you then warm up too quickly the blood vessels cant cope and leak fluid into surrounding tissues causing the problem of chilblains


----------



## juliette (19 December 2011)

Keep the answers coming everyone! My feet are really painful at the moment! Have suffered with them for years.


----------



## honeymum (19 December 2011)

Snowfire stick, best thing ever. I work in a tile shop (all stone floors) and it's bloody freezing. After a particularly cold day on Saturday I now have at least 2 chilblains on each toe  and it's the only thing that stops the pain.


----------



## honetpot (19 December 2011)

For feet keep them warm with neoprene wellies like Muck boots. I would also use neoprene cycle gloves, keep them on even if they get wet they will still trap the warmth.
 For legs when riding thermal long johns,and leg warmers.I used to get them on my thighs from sitting on radiators. No matter how cold you feel do not get too close to the heat.


----------



## Grumpy Jewel (19 December 2011)

Ok, my friend had a magic cream called Marigold and she can't remember the name of the pilly things. They both where from a natural way health food shop.


----------



## TopTotty (19 December 2011)

Hydrocortizone cream made a big difference to mine.  I got them for the last two years on my hip / thigh area....very painful....so now I wear over trousers to prevent them.  The cream worked well for me.


----------

